# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB JP Tonberry 50 M gil

## The Azeroth Bank

Want to buy JP Tonberry 50 M gil.

Payment Webmoney (WMZ/$)

----------

